# Price of Bite Suit



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

Looking for a little feedback from people who have experience with buying or selling bitesuits. I am wondering what is a reasonable price for a used but in very good condition bite suit made in France. Semi competition top and semi traing bottoms. Thanks in advance Greg


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

I have limited experience in buying used suits, as I prefer to get them new. I did sell a Demanet (semi-comp)for $800.00 that I purchased for 1,100.00 - it was in excellent condition (only a handful of bites on it). I would say much depends on whether it is an off "brand" or one of the more popular/better made suits, the original purchasing price and what one's definition of very good condition is. I would try finding out the original price of the suit and go from there to see if you are actually getting a "deal".


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

I know that the suit originally cost 1400 dollars thats a fact so I guess its not too bad a deal, I guess I will know more when I go see it.


----------



## Andy Larrimore (Jan 8, 2008)

If you contact Police K9 training centers you could get a decent suit for about $600 - $700 used


----------

